# 20 lb Thurst Pulse Jet Engines.



## Rocket Man (Mar 30, 2014)

I built the 20 lb thrust engine with pedal valves first. I had a few problems with the air intake so I re designed it and build another engine. Second engine runs good on full thrust with no damage to the reed valves. 

Next I built the 20 lb thrust engine with argus reed valves. I had to build milling machine fixtures, drill fixtures and bending fixture before I could mill out the reed valve cages and make the reed valves. The engine runs great. I had a blast experimenting with it on different type fuels and different type fuel systems. 

Both engines produce
16 lbs thrust on propane. 
20 lbs of thrust on gasoline.
22 lbs of thrust on 90% gas 10% kerosene or diesel.
24 lbs of thurst on 80% gas 20% kerosene or diesel.
28 lbs of thrust on Methyl Alcohol.
28 lbs of thrust on 98% Alcohol + 2% water.

2 engines on a bicycle trailer with a fuel tank will push me and my bicycle trailer 48 to 51 mph depending on the wind and how level the road is. 


20 lb thrust Pulse Jet Engine with Argus valves.

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-14.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-13.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-09.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-07.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-04.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-03.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-02.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-05.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/PJ-08.jpg

Videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwz7AvufWG4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uMttzqoGo0



20 lb Thrust Pulse Jet engine with Pedal Valves (first design)

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/000_0045.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/000_0044.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/000_0043.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e358/gary350/pj-20_zpsd1be7920.jpg

Videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VNyTsUT2Xg



Model Airplanes 200 mph

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8c-iAyGgmY


----------



## geoff p (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocket Man said:


> 2 engines on a bicycle trailer with a fuel tank will push me and my bicycle trailer 48 to 51 mph depending on the wind and how level the road is.



Reminds me of one of Cyril Fletcher's Odd Odes, to the Jet Plane:
"I travel quickly, wouldn't you,
With fire and brimstone up your flue"

Geoff


----------



## spinningwheels (Mar 30, 2014)

I´m now building on a lockwood hiller, do you have any tips about th fuel rail, i see a lot of diferent models of that.
I know that the lockwood hiller is not the best pulsjet ever, but i like  this model.
and it will be a easy fit on the mobillity scooter, becouse of the U shape 
Remco


----------



## Rocket Man (Mar 30, 2014)

spinningwheels said:


> I´m now building on a lockwood hiller, do you have any tips about th fuel rail, i see a lot of diferent models of that.
> I know that the lockwood hiller is not the best pulsjet ever, but i like this model.
> and it will be a easy fit on the mobillity scooter, becouse of the U shape
> Remco



I built that valveless pulse jet engine once long ago. Like you said, its not the best engine in the world, easy build, very little thrust for the fuel it burns. I welded legs on my Lockwood Hiller and used it for a work shop heater then sold it as a work shop heater for $75 a year after that. In 15 degree winter weather it would heat my shop warm as toast in 1 minutes. Fuel rail is a pipe with several holes in it, make sure they are the correct size and evenly spaced, make sure you can remove it to be cleaned. I would put 2 fuel rails in the engine, 1 for propane to start the engine and get it hot, and 1 to run the engine on 80%gas/20%kerosene after the engine gets hot. Gas/Kerosene mix will give you 40% more thrust than propane.


----------



## CherokeeJ (May 21, 2014)

Pulse jets? I didn't know y'all did non-piston type motors here. 

Any interest in high impulse composite solid rocket motors? I'm not talking stump remover and sugar here. This is the real deal. I used to hold 3 research motor class altitude records with the Tripoli Rocketry Association. SRM's are fun. BIG SRM's are more fun.


----------

